# Any crits to watch in OC?



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Recently returned to riding and have never watched a race live. Are there any crits to watch in OC? Info? Links?

**


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

socalcycling.com has a calendar that's pretty complete.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ladera Ranch GP is coming up in a couple weeks around the a neiborhood park/school. San Clemente GP, which is new race location, is at the end of August. Both are on Sundays. The local race calendar is on SCNCA.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Great Park Crits are a lot of fun. Thursday nights at the great park off of Sand Canyon and the 5 Freeway. You can find info on Facebook about the races. Race starts promptly at 6:00


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm 53, I don't do Facebook :cryin:  


**


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is an open page you don't have to have a facebook account.

Go Here


----------

